# Nipples on Auger shaft.



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

In the process of doing some maintenance I couldn't slide auger off of shaft because of rust build up. So I cleaned it up and installed grease nipples on auger shaft. I'm surprised Honda doesn't do this.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are a lot of little things like that you can do to improve anything. I guess in that case they don't think the machine is going to be around long enough for it to be a concern. Very few machines come with grease zerks on the augers but it's a great idea. Same with transmission gear clusters.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

saves honda and all other manufactures a few pennies which adds up to some serious coin


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Grease zerks*

There is absolutely no excuse for honda not putting grease zerks on all their two stage snowblower augers ! 
If ariens can do it, honda should.
It is goofy to have to remove the augers just to grease/oil the whole shaft.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought the Honda auger shaft was just a stub, and did not run the full length of the auger? Maybe that is model specific... *shrug*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think they might have started installing stub axles on the gearbox when they started using hydrostatic transmissions, I have an HS55 with a long shaft accross the augers (that by the way are frozen seized to the augers and have not been able to separate yet after several attempts, my next try would be electrolisis), I also had an HS622 with a long shaft acrooss the augers, I also had an HS80 that I think had a long shaft across the auger. But I've had an HS624, 2 HS928, and currenly have 3 HS828, all with hydrostatic transmissions and all have stub axles on the auger gearbox.
I also think that grease fittings is a must on parts that need to have periodic lubrication or run the risk of seizing from rust build up (and when time comes for the shear pin to break and parts to spin from each it _DOES_ happen, and it is_ *not the*_* gearbox what breaks* instead)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I know now that next time I have to remove auger it will just slide out,and if shear pin breaks I won't damage my differential.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

This mod looks great, was it difficult to do? Looks like the fittings were staggered to help "balance ?? " the auger?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good for you for being so proactive. Those little zerks will certainly save yourself from a future headache


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's more likely they are staggered as that is where he could get access to drill it due to the auger blade being in the way.
It doesn't spin fast enough to need much balance and the zerks aren't heavy enough to cause an imbalance.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's more likely they are staggered as that is where he could get access to drill it due to the auger blade being in the way.
> It doesn't spin fast enough to need much balance and the zerks aren't heavy enough to cause an imbalance.


Sounds correct, do these "ZERKS" come in different sizes - or is there just a standard size that would need to have a sized "tapped" hole. Is there a torque setting - sorry for so many questions, just never tackled an install like this, it just seems like a modification that Honda should have done, all along.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

These seem to be a perfect addition to the auger maintenance task. How many "zerks" did you add - drill size - thanks so much


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes they come metric and standard in different diameters and with straight, 45 or 90 degree bends that I know of.

I'll drill gear clusters on shafts if I can and add them. I like to be able to grease everything I can.

List: Grease Fittings | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is the reason I'll add them. To try and avoid this like on my Jacobsen. Had to build a shaft for it after I found the PO let the gear dig into the shaft. Worst part is the shaft had already been flipped and the other end wasn't any better :smiley-confused009:


----------

